

Solid State fan for cooling in tight spaces - ChuckMcM
http://www.nsf.gov/news/news_summ.jsp?cntn_id=111293&govDel=USNSF_51

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, a co-worker pointed this out to me, its pretty neat. Using the corona
effect to create a fan. I wonder when we'll see the Dyson version :-)

~~~
FedRegister
Not exactly the same, but cool none-the-less:
[http://www.dyson.com/Fans/FansAndHeaters/Fans.aspx](http://www.dyson.com/Fans/FansAndHeaters/Fans.aspx)

------
crazygringo
Wow, a solid-state _fan_ is not something I ever expected to see! (About as
expected, in my mind, as gears with no moving parts.) But, pretty neat.

------
jared314
> Within the intense electric field that results, ions push neutral air
> molecules from the wire to the plate, generating a wind.

It sounds like the same technology as those those Sharper Image Ionic Breeze
air cleaners, and from around the same time period.

------
haarts
It's a press release from 2008. I don't quite see why it appears here now.

